# US 101 vs I-5 / US 99



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm planning to (finally) go to Los Angeles but I'm trying to decide between the Coast and the Central Valley. I'll be taking the motorcoach so I don't have to worry about driving the more difficult US 101. I've seen the Central Valley many times on both train and bus and I find it very boring. OTOH, I've never taken the 101 all the way.

Here are my options:


Reno-San Francisco on afternoon run, San Francisco-San Jose on Caltrain, then stay overnight, and San Jose-Los Angeles via US 101 first run of the day. All in waking-hours. (about $200/2)
Reno-San Francisco on red-eye, camp out in San Francisco Transbay Terminal, San Jose-Los Angeles on US 101 first run of the day. Must sleep in vehicle/terminal. ($125/2)
Reno-Sacramento transfer to Sacramento-Los Angeles via I-5 / CA 99. All in waking-hours. ($131/2)
I really don't want to do Option 2 since I will have to camp out in the terminal and I don't want to do that because I will be heavily fatigued going on to Los Angeles and will probably sleep rather than enjoy the scenery.

Also, if I ride 101, the run first heads south from San Jose on CA 17 to Santa Cruz before proceeding to Watsonville and Salinas, joining 101 there.

Thanks for the advice, and if you can't post, please at least drop a vote.


----------



## rickycourtney (Nov 28, 2014)

If you can swing it, do the 101 trip. Even if it's overcast, it will still be a prettier drive than the 99 or the 5.

It's actually a good thing the bus goes via Santa Cruz, that's another pretty drive and the only section of 101 you'll miss is through Morgan Hill and Gilroy, which is more like a freeway through the suburbs.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 28, 2014)

Ah, looks like US 101 is winning unanimously. I have to book today and I'm probably going 101.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 28, 2014)

CA 17 between San Jose and Santa Cruz is a real thrill ride. Fasten your seat belt!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 28, 2014)

Any of you been to Amtrak Santa Barbara? Greyhound stops there too, and the Timetable lists Santa Barbara as the lunch stop, but I looked on Google Maps and failed to find any place to get food near Amtrak/Greyhound Santa Barbara. Does anyone know where I should go for food? If there's nothing, I'll have to pack a lunch, which I don't mind either.

That being said, I've ridden Greyhound on US 99 and there is absolutely no meal stop. I-5 should have one at Avenal off Exit 319 (Hillcrest Travel Plaza) but that appears to have only a _SUBWAY_.


----------



## trainman74 (Nov 28, 2014)

There are many places to eat along State Street in downtown Santa Barbara, north of the station.


----------



## Alice (Nov 28, 2014)

Add my vote for 101. Good time to come to LA, sunny and 79 right now.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 28, 2014)

I would have 20 minutes there, but knowing Greyhound I'll probably have up to 30 but I probably want to get back to the station before the originating passengers start boarding. The TT says there's a rest stop at Buttonwillow but apparently it's an empty stop, nothing stops there.


----------



## railiner (Nov 28, 2014)

If I were looking for speed, no contest...take I-5. But if I wanted the most scenery, I would have chosen "none-of-the-above", but rather, the Pacific Coast Highway (California 1).

If you don't wish to drive it yourself, there is this option http://www.calpartours.com/, a former Greyhound subsidiary....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 29, 2014)

I already booked 101. Sorry.


----------



## rickycourtney (Nov 29, 2014)

I agree... the PCH from Santa Cruz to Morro Bay is a bucket list trip for sure.

My now fiancee took me on a road trip a few years ago for my birthday. We spent the night in Monterey and spent the entire next day driving down to Pismo Beach, via the 17 Mile Drive around Pebble Beach and the PCH, making of plenty of stops along the way.

That being said... I wouldn't want to take that trip on a bus. The road is pretty twisty and if you spend too much time looking out the side windows, you'd get motion sickness. Plus, there's just too many places you want to stop and take pictures and they'd probably avoid 17 Mile Drive.

Do a trip down PCH sometime in your life... but do it in your own car (or a rental).


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 29, 2014)

I wish Greyhound still ran 101 north of Arcata. That should have some nice ocean views without as much curves. I think 101 will be fine for this time, it's got ocean views and some mountains too, plus I'm going southbound which means I'll be right up to the ocean at some parts.

Looking at Google Maps, I see it will be most boring from Watsonville to King City, then it'll get more and more interesting south of there. The sun's going to start to dip in December by the time I get to the second section along the coast past Santa Barbara so I might get some great views if I can deal with the glare. Definitely going to sit on the right side for the ocean segments. Don't know what the loads are going to be like but I hope it won't be too heavy since I'm riding 6825 which is one of the cheapest SFD-LAD runs.

Got a hotel in Downtown San Francisco instead of San Jose. So now I have to get up real early for the 5:20 AM departure but I won't have to deal with extra transit transfers. If anyone can help me with things to do in Los Angeles, that'd be great.

Edit: Oh yeah, do you think Greyhound will take the CA-154 cutoff?


----------



## rickycourtney (Nov 29, 2014)

On the trip from Watsonville to King City you'll see a lot of agricultural land... which at least has a bit of charm to it (beats staring at the desert). Thankfully that part of the trip is only about 2 hours long, if you took SR-99 you'd see the same thing for 4+ hours.

I highly doubt that the driver would take SR-154. It's a two lane boring road versus a freeway with an ocean view, plus the time savings are negligible (especially for a bus).

In terms of what to do in Los Angeles:


Hollywood Walk of Fame and the Dolby/Chinese Theater is touristy, but fun.
LA has some incredible museums (the Huntington, the Getty and LACMA).
You're already planning to go to Magic Mountain for the Greyhound Tour... do you like roller coasters? Magic Mountain is considered one of the best roller coaster theme parks in the world.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 29, 2014)

I think I'll take I-5 or CA-99 back though. If BoltBus is cheap enough, I might even ride BoltBus to San Francisco and directly transfer to Greyhound back to Reno. But if I'm riding overnight, I would much rather just ride Greyhound straight to Sacramento because BoltBus overnight is significantly more expensive than Greyhound overnight. And if I ride Greyhound overnight to Sacramento, it would be Schedule 1446 which regularly uses a Blue G instead of the _deja vu _D4505 with its Super-Painful Seats.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh yeah, the good thing about my 101 ride from San Francisco is that the bus will also stop at North Hollywood before Los Angeles. So if I stay at Burbank, it'll be really easy for me to hop off and take a transit bus. Even if I'm not staying at Burbank, I could easily ride the Red Line, Orange Line, or other transit options from North Hollywood not available at the inconvenient Greyhound Los Angeles Terminal.

Then I can go to the Terminal the next day for checking out the huge Maintenance Center.

As for what to do in Los Angeles, I'm thinking 534 will be a waste since coming in from 101 will have similar scenery. Not really a roller coaster guy, more of a scenery guy. 2-Sunset sounds good. Griffith Observatory sounds good. I'll have to find the hotel first because the hotels are on sale right now for Thanksgiving, sale ends tomorrow (November 30th).

Ricky, what do you think about New Flyer vs NABI? I'll get to compare them firsthand soon.

Edit: OK, I'm finding hotels right now. The way I take deals on the Internet is I first sort them by price, lowest first. Then I look at the guest ratings, must be 7.0/10.0 and above. Then I open the hotels each in new tabs and try to use clues to find which exact hotel they are. Then I book the hotel I think is best in my situation.

So right now, the approved ones on Hotwire are: Norwalk $38, Long Beach $52, Torrance $53, Long Beach $56, Burbank/Glendale $62, El Segundo/Manhattan Beach $68, Inglewood $69, LAX Airport $72, Long Beach $74, LAX Airport $74, LAX Airport $75, LAX Airport $77, Burbank/Glendale $79, Torrance $82, Long Beach $86, Burbank/Glendale $87, Culver City $89, OVER.


----------



## rickycourtney (Nov 29, 2014)

Griffith Observatory has a beautiful view, one of the best in Los Angeles. Can't go wrong there!

I'd go with Burbank/Glendale, El Segundo/Manhattan Beach, Long Beach or Torrance in terms of hotel. They are all a challenge to access via transit, but at least they are mostly safe.

All of the BoltBus units are new and therefore have Premier seats.

NABI and New Flyer are both good in my book.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 29, 2014)

Dang it! Told my boss that I'm going to Los Angeles. He tells me there's going to be a Christmas party on the same day I go to San Francisco (December 19th). Oh well, I guess I'll miss the party. Maybe I should have departed on the 20th and skipped US 101 for another time, taking CA-99 this time, on the through run 1429 from Vancouver. That might have actually gotten me another Blue G too. And it would have cost less because I wouldn't have needed to stay overnight in San Francisco. I'm smacking myself, but at least I get to ride 101.

God help me get something other than a D4505 for 6825 (12/20), don't need another painful ride for 12 hours.

Well?

Edit: Oh wait, 1429 gets into Los Angeles at 10:30 PM. I don't think it's safe outside Greyhound Los Angeles at that time. Now that I think about it, I probably made the right choice taking 6825.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm not sure how to come back. I'll probably ride Central Valley overnight. My options are:


1436 out of Los Angeles 9:40 AM, arrive Sacramento 5:45 PM, 8310 out of Sacramento 6:30 PM, arrive Reno 9:30 PM.
1420 out of Los Angeles 5:30 PM, arrive Sacramento 1:15 AM, 8300 out of Sacramento 3:30 AM, arrive Reno 6:00 AM.
1446 out of Los Angeles 11:40 PM, arrive Sacramento 6:55 AM, 8302 out of Sacramento 9:20 AM, arrive Reno 12:50 PM.

I'll book the segments separately to save money.

The first option is all in daylight and won't require sleeping on the motorcoach, but it's on boring CA-99 that I've taken multiple times on both train and bus, and it costs more because I have to book an extra hotel night in Los Angeles.

The second option gets out of Los Angeles at a good time, but has a red-eye transfer in Sacramento, before getting into Reno very early. It would be fine if I could sleep in the Sacramento terminal, though I don't believe it will be very comfortable.

The third option gets out of Los Angeles so late that it might be dangerous around the station, and the Los Angeles station is more dangerous than Sacramento. But the times in Sacramento and Reno are both good, though it does have the longest layover in Sacramento.

All three Los Angeles-Sacramento segments are through schedules northward, to respectively Vancouver, Vancouver, and Portland. That's actually an advantage because the I-5 Corridor schedules that far north often get much more comfortable equipment (Blue G4500) compared to California regional equipment (D4505).


----------



## Alice (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes, definitely Griffith Observatory. It is mostly oriented toward school kids but there is a great movie in the basement about its restoration and how they excavated (for expansion) underneath it without hurting it, and the view is a must-see, day and night, especially at night. There is a nice trail through Fern Dell (formal gardens grown wild) to Hollywood.

In another thread you mentioned Gold Line to Pasadena, which is good, but also take it the other direction to East LA. Many of the stops are close enough that you can walk between them then get back on for a stop or two, then get off again. Plan on eating Mexican food, find a place where the person behind the counter can't understand anything you say and then choose a menu item you have never heard of. The best stuff doesn't make it to places that focus on Anglo customers. Mariachi Plaza is worth hanging around a little just for fun.

There is a bike path and separate foot path that run between Santa Monica and Venice. They run a lot further if you want to go further. It is only a couple of miles between them so bus to one, walk along the beach park, admire the skaters and skateboarders on the way, then take the bus back from the other. Beach life is very different in Santa Monica and Venice, both are interesting and fun, both have necessities like free restrooms and cheap food, or expensive food if you want that.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks. I got a hotel in North Hollywood when the price went down. So I'll be getting off one stop before Los Angeles on Greyhound. It'll be really easy for me to get to Santa Clarita from there. I'll probably need only half a day in Santa Clarita.


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 1, 2014)

That's great! Being in North Hollywood (assuming you're near the Red Line station) will put you in a great position to explore much of Southern California by transit.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 1, 2014)

I only have 2 days. What are the things I should see? Should I extend it by 1 day to make 3 days? I'm only a single bus ride away from Universal Studios.


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 1, 2014)

Universal Studios? Meh.

The theme park is nothing compared to Disneyland or Magic Mountain and and the studio tour is nothing compared to Warner Brothers.

Where in North Hollywood is your hotel?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 1, 2014)

My hotel's the Best Western at Lankershim & Saticoy. Many bus routes there.


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 3, 2014)

The most important route for you will be the 224. It runs down Lankershim from your hotel to North Hollywood station.

From there you can take the Red Line to visit a lot of the tourist destinations in Downtown and Hollywood. You can also use it to connect to buses to the beach, Griffith observatory and other locations.

Decide what you want to do yet?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 3, 2014)

No, sir, still haven't decided yet. The studio tours seem awfully expensive for 2:15 tour of Warner Brothers. I've decided that I should do Sunset Boulevard because it's relatively close to my hotel and it's also close to Griffith Observatory.

If I want to go to Long Beach or Ranchos Palos Verdes, I'll probably get a cheaper hotel (single-night stay) in Long Beach instead of extending the North Hollywood reservation, since it's also cheaper to buy a Long Beach-Sacramento ticket than a Los Angeles-Sacramento ticket. :huh:

I'll probably also see equipment at Greyhound Los Angeles Maintenance Center and I'll at least see the old DC-8 in front of the Science Center. I might visit the Science Center if I have time, or the Getty Center to see some art for free. I'm not a pro artist but I'm not bad at drawing and perspective.

I was told not to go down Sunset in the day and that it's much better at night. But I was told the same thing with Griffith Observatory. And Griffith Observatory appears to be closed on Mondays, leading to a major timing dilemma for me.


----------



## railiner (Dec 3, 2014)

If I were going to Los Angeles, this would be a must .... http://www.petersen.org/about-us/


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks.

I looked on Google Street View at Sunset Boulevard. It seems like much of the boulevard is pointless at night. Only the Sunset Strip is all lighted up at night.

My current plan for Day 1 is to go to Santa Clarita for the exhibit which will take 3 hours there and will last till 2:00PM by the time I get back to North Hollywood. Then I'll ride the 2-Sunset all the way and back, hitting the Sunset Strip right around sunset time. Then I'll head on up to nearby Griffith Observatory for some nighttime views before heading back to my hotel in North Hollywood.

Does that sound plausible, or should I move something to the next day? Would also love any recommendations for eateries. I heard the sushi place (Chiba Japanese) right by my hotel is good. Would rather not eat McDonald's all the time even though McDonald's isn't too bad.


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 3, 2014)

Since you're in the 'hood I suggest a visit to the world-famous Roscoe's House of Chicken 'n Waffles. It sounds like a weird combination but it's some of the best fried chicken and waffles you can get and they're delicious together. They also have a drink called the Sunrise made with fresh squeezed lemonade and orange juice which is great.

It's all worlds better than McDonald's.

The restaurant is located at the corner of Sunset & Gower.

Now I really want Roscoe's... haha


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check out Roscoe's.

I checked the schedule of Route 2 and I can't do it on Day 1, so I'll have to do on Day 2. I'm planning to extend the trip by one day and get the last night's hotel room in Long Beach because it's cheaper to ride home from there than Los Angeles. I could buy a ticket from Long Beach and board in Los Angeles but it's probably not a good idea in case the ticket gets auto-cancelled because I didn't board in time.

My current plan is:

Day 1: Santa Clarita, North Hollywood, Griffith Observatory.

Day 2: Santa Monica, Venice, Downtown.

Day 3: Long Beach, San Pedro.


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 4, 2014)

That sounds like a good plan... I would just say that you should give yourself lots of padding in the schedule for the trip up to Santa Clarita.

Also there's not a lot to see in North Hollywood (but I think you meant Hollywood).

A couple of more suggestions:

Hollywood:

Get off the Red Line at Hollywood/Highland stop

See the Dolby Theater/Chinese Theater

Walk the Walk of Fame down to Hollywood/Vine

Ride the Red Line from Hollywood/Vine to Vermont/Sunset

Grab the DASH Observatory Shuttle up to Griffith Observatory

Ride the Red Line back to Hollywood/Vine and go to Roscoe's.

Downtown:

Walk through the LA Central Library

Walk through the old Biltmore Hotel, maybe grab a drink at the lobby bar (I suggest the Black Dahlia)

Walk through Union Station

Walk down Olivera Street

Get a french dip at Philipe

I'll post some more ideas later, but let me know if any of those interest you.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 4, 2014)

Sounds great! Any way I can get a day pass for Los Angeles? I know you can get it in a TAP card but then I also have to buy the TAP card and I've never used such a stored-value card before.

I'm still trying to find out if I can get food at Santa Barbara during the rest stop or not. It's 20-minute rest stop; if I'm lucky, he'll give me 30 minutes. Does US 101 usually have traffic congestion going into Los Angeles on a Saturday evening?

I'm already giving myself a lot of padding for Santa Clarita because I have 20-minute layovers between the commuter and the local bus.

Might skip out on Pasadena because it's really out of my way. Even if I go to Long Beach for an extension, I still can't get out to Pasedana that fast, though I need to check if I can synchronize the Gold Line well. If I do go to Pasadena, I'll probably hop down straight to Artesia on the 762 and transfer to LB 51.


----------



## railiner (Dec 5, 2014)

Love staying aboard the RMS Queen Mary, as a permanent floating museum/hotel in Long Beach....


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 5, 2014)

No matter how you pay your fare I highly suggest buying a TAP card. They only cost $1 and they're good for several years. It's valid on a lot of agencies including Metro, LADOT DASH and City of Santa Clarita Transit.

Metro fare is $1.75 and if you pay with a TAP card you get two-hours of transfers.

Metro Day Passes are $7.

Metro also sells a Metro-to-Muni transfer for 50¢ which provides $1 of credit on Santa Clarita Transit.

Fare on City of Santa Clarita Transit route 757 is $2.50, local routes are $1. No transfers included.

City of Santa Clarita Transit also sells a interagency transfer for 55¢ which is good for one ride on Metro.

I know that's a lot to consider.

My suggestion: as soon as you get to the North Hollywood Greyhound station, walk to the North Hollywood Metro station, buy a TAP card and put $20 or so on it. You can then use that money to buy individual fares, transfers or day passes... which are then loaded onto the same card.

If you run low on money you can reload your TAP card at any TVM and at most fareboxes.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 5, 2014)

If you pay $1.75 on Metro with cash and coins, do you still get the 2 hours worth of transfers?

I don't knowhow to use a TAP card and I've never used it before, so I'm not sure what to do. Do you swipe it like a monthly pass or do you have to tap it on that thing on the door?

I'm still struggling to make the transit itineraries for each day.

Happy Birthday, Ricky!


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you sir!

The TAP card is contactless, you literally tap it on the farebox, faregate or validator.

Metro's faregates only accept TAP cards so if you want to ride Metro Rail, you have to buy one. If you pay with cash on the bus, you don't get a transfer.

I really don't know why you wouldn't want a TAP card.

It's a buck, it's fast, it's useful and you can keep it as a souvenir of your trip. Welcome to riding transit in the 21st century!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 6, 2014)

I read the guide on how to use TAP and I think I know how to use it now. I better hope I do lest I get fined by transit police.

On Day 1, after Santa Clarita, do you think I can squeeze in Getty Center before I go to Griffith? That will mean skipping Hollywood. Not sure about Getty vs Hollywood.

On Day 2, I plan to take Red Line to Hollywood/Highland, walk south one block to the 2/302, ride the 302 or Pacific Palisades on Sunset. Then I don't know what to do. I could ride 534 to Malibu and back. Or I could go into Santa Monica and Venice. After that I'll probably take either 733 or the Expo Line to get to DTLA and check out the Greyhound center. Then I could check out the DC-8 in front of the Science Center and stroll around DTLA, or, if I have enough time, go on the Gold Line to Pasadena.

If I stroll around DTLA, I'll probably ride the Blue Line to Long Beach or the 60 to Artesia and transfer. If I go to Pasadena, I'll ride 762 to Artesia and transfer to Long Beach Transit.

On Day 3, I'll tour around Long Beach and San Pedro, including a ride to Commuter Express 142 to see the harbor. At 4:00 PM would be my Americanos bus on my way home. That'll take me to Los Angeles where I get a Greyhound to Sacramento and then to Reno. Cheaper than originating from Los Angeles, for some reason. I'm still thinking about that red-eye transfer in Sacramento, though.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 6, 2014)

Greyhound hiked fares from Long Beach so now I'm having second thoughts about Long Beach. Seems like a waste of time and money to go to Point Fermin. Land's End or the Marin Headlands seem better than Point Fermin and are closer to me. Long Beach Aquarium is generally considered worse than Monterey Bay Aquarium which is closer to me.

I think I might not extend by another day after all. I can still go to the Greyhound exhibit, Griffith Observatory, and the Getty Center, and maybe even Pasedena, with only two nights in North Hollywood. I'm not a big fan of beaches but I could even go to Malibu on the 534 if I don't go to Pasadena.

Obviously, this does mean I will have to ride overnight home from Los Angeles. Suggestions welcomed for the following itineraries:

1. Greyhound 1420 Los Angeles to Sacramento (it goes on to Vancouver), Greyhound 8300 to Reno.

Pros: Don't need to wait in Los Angeles late at night, which may be dangerous. Early arrival into Reno.

Cons: Terrible transfer time in Sacramento; also less time for activities in Los Angeles.

2. Americanos 9606 Los Angeles to Sacramento, Greyhound 8302 to Reno.

Pros: Decent time out of Los Angeles and good transfer time in Sacramento; slightly cheaper too.

Cons: Local service on 99 with tons of stops; Americanos equipment often leaves much to be desired.

3. Greyhound 1446 Los Angeles to Sacramento (it goes on to Portland), Greyhound 8302 to Reno.

Pros: Super-fast Limited service on I-5, great transfer time.

Cons: Late-night departure from Los Angeles, may be dangerous waiting at the station. Need something to do in Los Angeles.

I would definitely take #3 if I can find something to do in Los Angeles after dark. It has to be safe; I don't want to be mugged or go out drinking and get in a scrap. And I don't want a drunk or stoned guy to pop out of a nightclub and attack me either. I could sit in the Greyhound Terminal or sit in Union Station, but that would most likely bore myself out for 6 hours.

Any recommendations for something to do in Los Angeles before going on 1446? 1446 departs at 11:40 PM, I'll just get to the Terminal at 11:00 PM.

I could also take 9606 which departs at 10:00 PM so I'll get to the Terminal at 9:20 PM. But it's a Local that gets Sacramento after 1446 does despite departing earlier, _and_ it's an Americanos.

Thanks.


----------



## Alice (Dec 7, 2014)

Is there something particular you want to see in Pasadena? Huntington Library? Other museums? Old Town? If not, I think Venice and Santa Monica are more interesting to explore without a particular destination in mind.

I'm not sure of your dates but it looks like you'll be just before New Years. If so, Pasadena gets kind of crazy for the parade. They start getting the parade route ready several days ahead and tourist places get crowded. Nothing wrong with that, just allow extra time.

San Pedro has the replica Pacific Electric trolley cars Friday-Sunday (they have a real one, too, but I've never seen it out). San Pedro also has dancing fountains kind of like the ones at Bellagio (same designer) and a walk-through fountain that is popular when it is hot. The maritime museum is okay but nothing special. There isn't much else here. Ports O' Call is still an okay place to buy fish but is kind of worn out compared to when I was a kid. Point Fermin has a nice lighthouse and also a beautiful "friendship" bell from Korea. These are not near each other or the rest of San Pedro. Also note that San Pedro is steep and that there has been a slide that closed the road a little north of Point Fermin. The park is a nice place to hike the cliffs down to the beach or hang out in the sun. There are tidepools if the tide is low enough.

There is a hostel right above the bell. Now that would be a really good place to spend your last night, right in the park. I looked them up, it is actually in Angel's Gate Park. Here is their facebook page. If you click on the color photos in their header, the lighthouse is over the cliff past the shelter for the bell. That photo is taken from the top of the hill above the hostel property. Unfortunately, they are open summer only! (You'll have to come back and report!)

I'm not a fan of Malibu. The wall-to-wall water-side houses block the view, the shopping center looks exactly like every other generic shopping center in the country ... in my mind about all it is good for is being on the other side of Santa Monica Mountains NP.

What date would you want to catch that late night bus? It makes a difference in what is open. That said, Los Angeles is a 24-hour city. You might find your last night to be a good time to visit Griffith Observatory, walk up and down Sunset, etc. As long as it is dry, it'll be warmer than your winter nights in Reno.


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 7, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I read the guide on how to use TAP and I think I know how to use it now. I better hope I do lest I get fined by transit police.


I wouldn't worry about transit police. If something goes wrong (which I doubt it will), you can always pull out the tourist card. If you do something wrong and tell them you're a tourist, they'll show you how to do it the right way and skip giving you a citation. Also if you have any problems, ask. All stations have telephones for TAP questions and bus operators will answer any questions with fireboxes.



Swadian Hardcore said:


> On Day 1, after Santa Clarita, do you think I can squeeze in Getty Center before I go to Griffith? That will mean skipping Hollywood. Not sure about Getty vs Hollywood.


Unless you really like art, I'd do Hollywood over the Getty. There is a lot to see and do along Hollywood. I mean what's the point of being a tourist in LA if you can't say you've seen the Hollywood sign, compared shoe sizes to Arnold Schwarzenegger at the Chinese theater and see the theater where they have the Oscars?



Swadian Hardcore said:


> On Day 2, I plan to take Red Line to Hollywood/Highland, walk south one block to the 2/302, ride the 302 or Pacific Palisades on Sunset. Then I don't know what to do. I could ride 534 to Malibu and back. Or I could go into Santa Monica and Venice. After that I'll probably take either 733 or the Expo Line to get to DTLA and check out the Greyhound center. Then I could check out the DC-8 in front of the Science Center and stroll around DTLA, or, if I have enough time, go on the Gold Line to Pasadena.
> 
> If I stroll around DTLA, I'll probably ride the Blue Line to Long Beach or the 60 to Artesia and transfer. If I go to Pasadena, I'll ride 762 to Artesia and transfer to Long Beach Transit.


I agree with Alice on this one, there isn't much to see in Malibu other than the view and the view is blocked by the wealthy homeowners.
My suggestion would be to see Santa Monica and then head down to Venice.

Santa Moinca has the upscale Third Street Promenade shopping district in downtown and the pier which has a bunch of attractions. Venice Beach has an Ocean Front Walk (west coast version of a boardwalk) along with the famous Muscle Beach and a pretty famous skate park. It's also worth making a trip up to the main drag in Venice, Abbott Kinney Boulevard. It's the exact opposite of the Third Street Promenade with lots of small shops and a bohemian beach community vibe.

From Venice it would be pretty easy to take the 733 to Culver City Station and transfer to the Expo Line to go visit the Science Center and eventually end up at the Greyhound garage.

From there I would suggest making a trip to see Union Station, Olivera Street and grabbing a french dip sandwich at Philipe.

That trip I outlined would suck up the majority of a day.

I think you would enjoy a 3rd day in Long Beach and Alice has a lot of great suggestions on what to do while you are there.

Also, where possible, stick to the 7xx buses in Los Angeles. Not all of them run on the weekends, but they are the Metro Rapid routes and they tend to make less stops and go faster. For example the 33 goes between Venice and Culver City station making up to 29 stops in 33 minutes, the parallel 733 making up to 12 stops in 27 minutes. The 720 is your best bet to get to Santa Monica. You'd board it at the Wilshire / Vermont Red/Purple Line station and it will get you to Santa Monica in about an hour (making just 18 stops).


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. I regret to admit that I'm most worried about the bus back right now because I have to book that ASAP (the fares g. I'm not sure whether I should take 1420 or 1446. That would be on Monday, December 22nd, 2014. 1420 departs at 5:30 PM, 1446 at 11:45 PM. Well, it says 11:40 PM on the website and 11:45 PM on the timetable. 1420 gives me a horrible arrival time at Sacramento, 1:15 AM, but 1446 would mean possible nighttime danger in Los Angeles. I will ride 1446 if I can find something safe to do. If not, I will ride 1420.

Here are the runs I can take (using 24-hour clock from Greyhound timetable):

1. 1420 LAD-VAN Schedule, LAD 17:30, SAC 1:15, Transfer, 8300 SFD-RNO Schedule, SAC 3:30, RNO 6:10.

2. 9606 LAD-SAC Schedule, LAD 22:00, SAC 7:35, Transfer, 8302 SFD-RNO Schedule, SAC 9:20, RNO 12:50.

3. 1446 LAD-PUT Schedule, LAD 23:45, SAC 7:00, Transfer, 8302 SFD-RNO Schedule, SAC 9:20, RNO 12:50.

I was planning to go to Griffith Observatory on the first day after going to Santa Clarita for the Greyhound exhibit. Then on the second day, I'll go to the Getty and then to Downtown. At night, I could go to Hollywood or the Queen Mary before going to Greyhound for 1446.

I have to book this ASAP, so please help.


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 7, 2014)

I'd do 3. More time in LA, less time in SAC and a morning transfer. If you can sleep on the bus, that seems the best to me. Sleeping on a bus seat seems better than Greyhound's awful metal terminal benches.

I imagine the LA station is safe. If you take the 60/62 to the station you're dropped off right in front so you don't have to do any walking in the area.

At the end of the day, it's all about what you feel safe doing.

I'd suggest doing Hollywood between your trip to Santa Clarita and your trip to the Observatory. I outlined a sample itinerary up the thread.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you very much. I'll go working out the rest of the itinerary after I book my tickets back to Reno, which may go up at any moment due to Greyhound's new Yield Management, and since are "Holiday Premium Rates-PEAK" on Greyhound's fare tables, I didn't want to wait too long.

I think I'll go to the Queen Mary for a night tour since I love ocean liners and the Queen Mary is legendary.

Once again, thank you all.

I'll come back after I've gone through everything.


----------



## railiner (Dec 7, 2014)

If you do tour the Queen Mary, I hope you can post some photo's of her here....it's been a long time since I was aboard her....around the mid-eighties, when they still had Howard Hughes's "Spruce Goose" on display next door.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 8, 2014)

Sure, I'll visit the Queen Mary. Not much else for me to do while waiting for 1446. How long is the Twilight Historical Tour and when does it end? Can I hang around and explore until 8:30 PM? Or at least 8:00 PM?

I backed out of the third day (for Long Beach) after failing to find what to do on that day. Would rather go to the Monterey Bay Aquarium than the Aquarium of the Pacific, closer and regarded as better (in fact regarded as the best in the world). Already been to the USS Missouri, don't need to visit the USS Iowa, same class of battleship. Catalina Island, reportedly overrated and it's expensive. San Pedro Red Car, doesn't run on Tuesdays. Point Fermin, yeah it's good but it's probably doesn't need a whole day. Should be able to see Long Beach Harbor from the Queen Mary. Might see the Friendship Bell anyway if I take 550 to San Pedro.

So yeah, couldn't find anything to do on the third day and I bugged out.

Revised plans:

Day 1: North Hollywood-Santa Clarita-North Hollywood-Hollywood-Griffith-North Hollywood.

Day 2: North Hollywood-Getty Center _OR_ Santa Monica & Venice-Downtown Los Angeles-Long Beach-Downtown Los Angeles.

Not sure about going to Getty Center or Santa Monica and Venice. I can only do one or the other. The extension wouldn't have helped because Long Beach is too far from either Getty Center or Santa Monica and Venice, which was basically the last nail in the coffin for the extension.

Thanks.


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 8, 2014)

I totally disagree that Catalina Island is overrated. It's a fantastic place to go when you want to relax and unplug from the world for a few days. But you're on a sightseeing trip... that would be a very long (and yes, expensive) side trip.

The decision between the Getty Center and Santa Monica/Venice is entirely up to what you prefer. Do you want to see art or more of LA? I can say great things about both destinations.

But I will say that as far as museums in Southern California go... the Getty isn't my favorite. I prefer the Huntington over in the Pasadena area. They have some phenomenal botanical gardens in addition to the impressive art collection.


----------



## Alice (Dec 9, 2014)

I think you are overthinking the trip. It is impossible to see everything interesting in LA in one lifetime. If it is sunny, go to Santa Monica and Venice. Or spend the day hiking in Griffith Park, including Travel Town and maybe the Gene Autry museum, or Fern Dell on the Hollywood side, or Dante's View and Mount Hollywood. If it is a rare wet day, then try Huntington or one of the Getty museums or the Petersen that railiner mentioned (However, Petersen purchased the most beautiful car in the world, Scrape, and they are in trouble in museum circles for selling off part of the collection for the "wrong" reasons, including Scrape, so maybe not) or the other Miracle Mile museums or inside the observatory or the Exposition Park museums (doesn't one of the light rail lines go right by there?) or or or. The universities all have galleries of some sort depending on the department. There are little private art galleries all over the place. BTW, you don't have to stay inside if it is wet, it won't be that cold.

I'm with Ricky, I like Catalina, totally different than anything on the mainland, but you haven't got time for it this trip.

Here is a page with free museums and free days, it is not totally up to date so click through to each museum for more accurate info. You can go see Vertigo Saturday night, $5! Take the bus schedule on your smart phone, spend some extra time wherever you see something interesting, don't worry if you don't fit everything in. Pick up a local free art and music paper for current night activities and catch a concert or play or gallery opening or festival.

You've mentioned the Queen Mary night tour. Long Beach's art museum is free on Fridays. I don't get down that way very often, they've torn up the interesting old buildings I like and built a convention center and associated chain motels. Last time I was there, they'd even boarded up their antique carousel and moved it to a vacant lot. However, there are some good walking streets where the restaurant seating is outside so the doors are open and many have live music you can enjoy for a bit from the sidewalk. Now, I don't know how to do this by bus, but the combined Long Beach and Los Angeles harbors are amazing, and the best way I know to see them is by driving across the bridges. One goes from San Pedro to Terminal Island, the other from Long Beach to Terminal Island. Maybe Ricky has some ideas.

You are leaving Monday, Dec 22, does that mean you are arriving Sat night, Dec 20? Not much time. Book 1446.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 9, 2014)

I have no smart phone, sorry. I've read everything and my current plan is:

Day 1: North Hollywood-Santa Clarita Greyhound Exhibit-North Hollywood-Expo DC-8-Hollywood-Griffith-North Hollywood.

Day 2: North Hollywood-Greyhound Maintenance Center-Getty Center-Pacific Palisades/Santa Monica/Venice-Long Beach-Greyhound Terminal

I could swap out the Getty Center for the Getty Villa. How's the Gold Line? I cut that one out, but is it really that scenic for that long? I know it has scenic parts but I watched a long ride video on YouTube and most of the ride appears to be through residential districts.

Also, any way I can shortcut from Venice to Long Beach?


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 10, 2014)

Just a couple of scattershot ideas/questions:

Does this mean that the Getty Center is one of your "must do's"? I ask because it's somewhat out of the way and tough to reach by transit.

​
Do you still want to see the Sunset Strip at night? You could easily do that after seeing Griffith Park (and maybe dinner at Roscoe's if you're interested).

The Gold Line has some scenic sections as it passes through the Arroyo Seco and it has some neat things like a few underground stations and some sections of the line run thru buildings. But it's not a "must do" in my book.

Do you have any interest in seeing Union Station/Olivera Street/eating at AU's favorite restaurant, Philipe the Original?

I suggest doing your second day in the following order: Greyhound Maintenance Center (1h, 30 m via Local 60/Purple Line/Rapid 720) Santa Monica (15m via Rapid 733) Venice (1h, 11m via Rapid 733/Expo Line) Expo Park (1h, 15m via Expo Line/Blue Line) Long Beach (16 m via Commuter Express 142) San Pedro (1h, 30m via Express 450/Silver Line/Local 60) Greyhound Terminal.

That's the fastest way to get from Venice to Long Beach and since Expo Park is along the way you can easily add the stop to see the DC-8 to the second day.

Hopefully my calculations are helpful... Los Angeles is a HUGE place and it takes a lot of time to get around. The trip I outlined has about 6 hours of travel time alone, leaving no time for actual sightseeing at each location.

Which leads me to your final thought... I think you might be trying to cram too much into your days.


----------



## NorthShore (Dec 15, 2014)

Go see Bob Baker's marionettes, while you still can. About an hour out of your day.

Personally, I'm an art deco fan, and L.A. makes me feel like I died and went to Art Deco heaven. It's everywhere. Especially in the historic downtown, along Wilshire, and into Westwood, or along Hollywood Blvd. Of course, the train station has some serious deco influence, also.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 18, 2014)

I haven't booked tickets for the Queen Mary night tour yet. Do you think it'll be OK if I buy tickets when I get there?


----------

